# To all MotorHome owners Stress Fractures in Autotrail Roof



## oldmokey

Hi All 
I been away this year. but on return I have a problem and I need your advice also I hope to make newcomers aware before for they buy.

I have a Auto Trail Miami I found two stress factures in the roof, my dealer repaired the factures to my satisfaction.

Now I have found a third, but the insurance company that Auto Trail have passed their reponsobilties to, have refused to pay for the repair.

I would like to ask some simple question of you.

1. Did you know your GPR roof is only cover on your warranty for one year?

2. If you buy an Auto-Trail the roof its covered for two years on, but has a limit of £400 repair limit.

3. If you bought an Auto Trail did you sign anything agreeing to the £400 limit.

It would appear that manufactors know that there is a problem with GPR roof sections hence only cover under warranty for one year, has any body tried to resolve under the Sale of Goods act " Fit For Purpose" which covers you for six years?


----------



## andynkim

Hi
I had stress fractures that where repaired in the 2nd year. Contact Autotrail directly and ask for a Stress Fracture Report Sheet, fill it in and fax it back then Autotrail get the manufacturer Lamplas to contact you they come to your house.

Don't involve the dealer easier to sort it yourself.

Andy.


----------



## oldmokey

I have contacted Auto Trail thsiwas their answer, there is more but I am trying to kept it simple for the moment, thaks for your feed back.


"Obviously i am very sorry to learn of the problems you are experiencing with the GRP panels on your Auto-Trail.

Auto-Trail unlike other manufacturers do provide warranty cover for GRP after year one, GRP components are normally excluded after the first year with most warranties however, we do offer cover up to a maximum of £400 and unfortunately i understand that this allowance has been used therefore the GRP would no longer have any cover.

The exclusions after year one are explained in the warranty document supplied with the vehicle and i can only suggest you speak to XXXXX about what was said at the time of purchase.

I note your comments regarding the sale of gods act however our warranty is separate to this act and it is on the terms and conditions of your Auto-Trail supplied warranty that i have based my reply.

Please accept my sincere apologies for this problem and i am very sorry that i have been unable to offer any assistance."


----------



## pneumatician

*Autotrail*

I believe there was quite a large thread on Autotrail roof problems some time ago. It will be in the database somewhere.
I believe it was suggested that there was insufficient layup in the GRP moulding.

In fact it was this thread that detered us from buying an Autotrail at the time.

Steve


----------



## 04HBG

I bought a new APACHE 700 back in 2004, in its second year the roof split in 2 places.
The dealer i bought it off repaired it and strengthened it with no quibbles.
The comments from the workshop foreman and staff at the time was that it must have been a Friday afternoon job as they had never seen a moulding so thin and skimpy.

During its 4th year i had stress cracks in the front of the overhead so took it back again, I told them it was in one of the areas that they had originally repaired but they didn't think so.
They told me it was out of guarantee and would do it for a price !!!!!

I then showed them a copy of the trading act i had downloaded of the internet.
I argued that as i had proof that there was an inherent fault in the overhead roof from new it should be covered for a period of 6 years as in the said act.
After further discussion with the MD they agreed i had a valid case and did the work on guarantee.

The dealer was in my opinion excellent throughout the whole guarantee period and i would certainly buy of them again if in the market.

If you look up on the internet you will find under European law you are entitled to a 6 year guarantee if you can prove that there was an inherent fault in whatever you purchase,

RD


----------



## wp1234

*Re: To all MotorHome owners Stress Fractures in Autotrail Ro*



oldmokey said:


> Now I have found a third, but the insurance company that Auto Trail have passed their reponsobilties to, have refused to pay for the repair.
> quote]
> 
> Just for the rest of us Autotrail owners - where are the stress fractures occurring exactly :?:


----------



## Rapide561

*Autotrail*

Hi

Non Autotrail owner, but if possible, do you have a pic of the roof? This might be useful/informative for anyone with concerns.

Cheers

Russell


----------



## oldmokey

I have pictures of three stress fractures, two of them are on either side of the sky light above front cab, one other on the side of roof panel above the drivers door. I will dig out pictures tonight but please be aware the manufacures walk away after a year and dump it on the dealers to sort out. 
I would get up there and check your roof out and get your claims in quick.


----------



## oldmokey

I am having problems inserting photos can any one help.

In the mean time these cracks are very fine in the outer gel coating, but if left, water penetrates lifting off more of the gel coat, this reaction is worst in freezing temperatures then you have a major repair bill.

They are caused by the roof flexing as you drive along, I have found 3 and I have only done 8000 miles so far. I am reliably informed that the 2 by the sky light are caused by not enough strengthening around the aperture referred to as layering where the manufacture should apply more layers of fibre glass.

The one above the drivers door on the side of the roof panel is under investigation at the moment, but my opinion is that within the roof structure there is a spar or support that is either not fitted properly or badly designed causing pressure on the panel from the inside, this is leading to the stress fracture.

I am told most manufactures only cover their roofs under warranty for ONE year, Autotrail cover for two years but limit the cover to £400, that’s how much it took to repair the first two cracks. As of now I am left to pay for the third fault even though my warranty does not run out until March 2010.

Heres a good story about Motor Home manufactures it appears in this months Practical MotorHome mag to which I subscribe its on page 10.

A guy took his MH to be MOT’ed it failed due to the head lights neither the garage or the owner could correct the fault, to make matters worst the warranty had just run out.
It turns out he had the continental head lights fitted to the nearside, this should have been pick up by the dealer on PDI, when Fiat were informed they admitted liability corrected the fault at no cost to the dealer or owner.

That’s customer service !!! one day all manufactures will carry out their obligations, those that are still trading.


----------



## 04HBG

For those interested I first noticed the gel coat crazing across the front of my Apache 700 then had damp penetrating into the overhead cab but didn't know where from. 

On taking it back to the dealer to be checked i was as shocked as they were when they found that the very top section where you have two square sections running down the middle of the overhead, about half way down the overhead roof, had actually split wide open on both sides allowing water to enter.
I am sorry i never took any photographs at the time.
This is obviously an area where other owners should keep an eye on as it is not that thick and does flex a lot.

The van was back at the dealers for a total of 6 weeks for strengthening work and repair to the damp section.

At the time i learnt of several other Autotrails with stress cracking. 

RD


----------



## Rapide561

*Pics*

Hi

You have a PM with my email address included. If you email me three pics, I will add them for you. I know how to do it but am not good at explaining it!

Cheers

Russell


----------



## erneboy

This has been highlighted before, more than once. The only thread I can find is this one which may help shed some light on how common it is and when it was first noticed. In view of the age of this post I think it is a well known fault which the manufacturer has not addressed properly, Alan.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-14965.html

Edit: I would contact Trading Standards and use the old evidence to show that Autotrail have known about this for years and have not fixed it, or at least tell Aurotrail you will do that if they do not agree to repair what is their fault, proven by the way they limit their guarantee on ONLY that one part of their product, Alan.


----------



## tviall

I have stress fractures in my AT. I raised this with my dealer recently who took photos and contacted AT. AT immediately responded saying that they would pay for the repairs. No issue.

I don't hink that this is an AT issue. My Rapido also had the same fractures and so too my Abbey Spectrum caravan before that. I think that sometimes GRP will crack if there is a weak spot.

Tony


----------



## erneboy

Autotrail used to buy the panels in from a moulding company, probably still do. More than one moulder may have a faulty product and more than one manufacturer may use a company who make mouldings which develop faults, so the two could be connected. 

At the most basic level they will be connected by the fact that a minimum amount of material will be used on grounds of cost and weight, in that order, Alan.


----------



## Rapide561

*Pics*

Here are the pics from Oldmokey.

(Thanks to Dawn for her help with uploading the file!)

Russell


----------



## 04HBG

Looking at those pics i would say that the first photo of the corner moulding will definitely split wide open before long, that is very similar to the type of thing that went wrong on mine except my split was on the moulding at the back of the overhead which is a different style to that model.
The other one looks like stress cracks probably caused by flexing in the wind simply because there is no thickness in the structure, very often in an area of a hard spot where stiffening has been put in but the load not spread.
Having played around with fibreglass sailing boats for 30 years i have seen many stress fractures caused by that. If these moulding had been used on a boat it would have sunk in the first 100 miles at sea.

Definitely a manufacturing fault and a lack of quality control I would say but i am no expert, thats just my opinion.

I would certainly say he has a valid case under the trading act.

RD


----------



## zulurita

Why is it the dealers are not picking it up on habitation checks?

After all we pay a hefty sum for the habitation service which we must have, to comply with the conditions of the waranty.

As usual the unsuspecting motorhomer finds out that it is a problem when it is too late!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

After last winter i had cracks apearing in the gel coat.
MH 5 yers old and got no joy from Newark or autotrail
Used Gel coat filler to repair.

A good job Lamplas do not make boats.

dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

After last winter i had cracks apearing in the gel coat.
MH 5 yers old and got no joy from Newark or autotrail
Used Gel coat filler to repair.

A good job Lamplas do not make boats.

dave p


----------



## oldmokey

Check this post out in A T forum

"Cracked Shower Cubicle"


----------



## oldmokey

Still no reponse from autotrail


----------



## oldmokey

Another month gone by with no responce.


----------



## arh

Message to DTPChemicals, what was the "gel coat filler"brand called. And how did you apply it. Thanks . arh


----------



## oldmokey

Still nothing, Please keep reading and be warned!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldmokey

Well would you believe it "still no response"


----------



## teal

We have a Cheyenne 634 and the rear panel up the sides is full of cracks and just recently in the centre where the "shelf"/flat surface is there appeared two cracks both looking serious. Got under the van and looked up to where the crack is and the fibre glass is so thin on that curved edge you can see light throughout it . I tried to fix fibreglass sheet with resin on but as the gap is about 30/40mm the sheet kept on falling off, i used all sorts of contraptions to hold it in place but was unsuccessful. Never had a m/h with so many body faults


----------

